# Sig P220 Compact SAS



## SigsT7 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey All,
New to the forum, wanted to share my new Sig P220 Compact.
Only been to the range once, shot about 200 rounds: mostly Federal 230gr ball ammo, with some defensive loads too (Winchester PDX and Hornady TAP 230gr and 185gr)
Super accurate, short trigger reset, NO MALFUNCTIONS.
I literally hit a tennis ball sitting on a post, from 45 yds out!
Have owned Sig in the past: 225 and 239 (40cal) and am glad to be back into Sig (leaving Glock behind...for now)


----------



## TrueTexan (Sep 3, 2012)

Good looking I have the P220 carry SAS and love it.


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks great! I'm gonna get a P220 one day.


----------



## landis_lawton (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm purchasing my first every SIG on November 1, 2012. Its the SIG P220 R. Anyone else own one and have any comments about it. I plan to carry it as my CCW.


----------

